# CRGS Grads.  (Air Cadets)



## MedTechStudent (29 Oct 2007)

Just curious who here graduated from Central Region Gliding School in CFB Trenton?  

Funny stories, rambles, etc etc?


----------



## aesop081 (29 Oct 2007)

What is an "accroname" ?


----------



## JBoyd (29 Oct 2007)

I was thinking he meant Acronym, although personally I am wondering what a 'ranble' is


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Oct 2007)

He's typing too fast, like he has some quota to meet....... ;D



> Name:  	Dorricott-MedTech
> Posts: 	22 (N/A per day)
> Position: 	Guest
> Date Registered: 	Today at 11:39:33
> Last Active: 	Today at 16:50:44



22 posts in just over 5 hours!!!


----------



## aesop081 (29 Oct 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> He's typing too fast, like he has some quota to meet....... ;D
> 
> 22 posts in just over 5 hours!!!



Trust me...we noticed


----------



## JBoyd (29 Oct 2007)

Not to spam this thread in any way, but he reminds me of someone i know, who in under a year managed 10000 posts on a forum i used to regularily visit. 

Hopefully those 22 posts have content in them.


----------



## MedTechStudent (29 Oct 2007)

You know I'm not at all offended by any of that because if I was in your position I would tear into me too.  Spelling yes was bad, however I did not even notice that we had a spell check on here until AFTER I posted it so again my apologies.  

The thread comment though, common don't tell me your going to ridicule me for trying to get involved with this site.  I just joined and wanted to post some stuff and meet some people, and talk about some things.  Which I thought was the point of all this.  

Anywho, seams like all I'm doing is apologizing to everyone, but I'll try not to piss anyone off again..


----------



## yoman (30 Oct 2007)

Did ITAC there last summer. Was quite fun.


----------



## Moggie (3 Nov 2007)

Not quite a glider grad, but spent most of my summer there this year, as well as doing ITAC last summer at Loyalist.

All I have to say is..

So there I was on airtow,   INVERTED!

PS: The tow planes don't like oranges


----------

